

Does Time Machine work with cheap external drive enclosures? - amichail

I'm not having much luck with it.<p>On one initial backup attempt, it got stuck early on.<p>On another attempt, it thought the disk was unmounted even though it seemed fine to me.  Getting it to back up again at this point was extremely slow.<p>So I'm rebuilding the spotlight index in the hope of improving the situation.<p>Anyone have similar problems like this?
======
tjpick
no problems

